# Organic Clock (kinetic sculpture)



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

This clock is a motor driven remontoir clock with a balance pendulum. It was designed by Clayton Boyer. I purchased his plan for the clock last Christmas. He was able to provide a couple of emails that pushed me the right direction, a big help. At this point it doesn't keep very good time but I enjoy looking and listening to it. For those who like to jump ahead you can see a short YouTube video here: 



The frame, dial ring, and pendulum are cherry. Those darker pieces are some Brazilian hardwood from a chair I'm re purposing. The gears etc are Baltic birch PW. 

Thanks for looking. Stay safe. 

Here are some of the plans. I made a copy to start because most are cut and pasted onto the stock.









Layout out drawings, taping them into groups and cutting the frame.









Cutting gears.









Balancing gears









Drilled an number of arbor holes. This was the first, you can see I'm off the mark. I changed to making a starter with an awl before attempting to drill and that helped.










For part of the pendulum and the dial ring sections had to be cut and glued together. 










This cannon or pinion gear was tough. It's 1/2" stock and about 1" diameter. The arbor drilling need to be different sizes on each side and it had this little locking screw too.










Horizontal boring.










This is the part that holds the motor and battery.









Mostly laid out before assembly.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is very cool!!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful piece. I would look at for hours enthralled.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice! That's one of those things on my bucket list.

David


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

that is soooo cool! You did a great job on it. I wish you hadn't shown me that and the video.... making one or at least trying to build one will be gnawing at me until I do.

I went to Clayton Boyer's site and found a table top version that I fell in love with.


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, what a neat project, looks challenging in a lot of ways. I almost hope I don't get the itch to make a clock...at least not until my skills improve a lot. Cutting the gears and all those curved pieces makes my head 🤯.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with Davis. This is one project on my bucket list. I will have to visit Clayton’s site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

This is something I'll just admire that others can do. I may have had the patience back when I was younger but didn't have the time but now that I have the time I haven't the patience. But I give praise to those who can...


----------

